# Inexpensive Splitter for ZC Table Saw Inserts??



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

This is not in reviews since I have not bought it yet. Saw this splitter on Incra's web site. Seems to be very simple to install and would be inexpensive to add to several zero clearance inserts. All you need is a 3/4" Forstner bit and drill press to drill your ZC insert.

Has anyone any experience with this splitter??

http://www.incrementaltools.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=GTSPLITTERKIT

Thanks!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I like it! I bought the popular blue two-pronged splitter and kerf keeper (can't remember the brand). It caused more trouble than it was worth. I think the circular design of this splitter might be a real bonus. I'm curious why they didn't shape it like a "T". It seems like the legs of the "T" could help keep certain offcuts from jumping back over the blade. I might have to get one of these. Thanks!


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

This splitter has different posts for standard and thin kerf blades. Will do a review soon as I just ordered a couple of them.


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=51151&cat=1,41080,51225&ap=1

I recently installed this splitter in a ZC. I have only used it a few times but it seems to work okay. The have a video on you tube that helps with the installation.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

I bought the microsplitter which I though was a bit of a PIA to install then the next week bought a thin kerf blade so, removed it. Seems like the Grip Tite splitter solves this issue and is about a third the price of the Micro-Splitter for TK blades. The GT splitter is on sale for $8.85 now.


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

I am looking forward to your review. The price is much better and I need several more splitters.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^second that, Viking. That strange jig and having to make kerfs in scrap. It was a major PIA. I think I paid almost $40 too. At less than $10, if you don't like it, trash it. I'm getting some.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Just ordered two sets and hope to recieve them sometime next week.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Watching with interest.
I use the steel pro MJ splitter but alignment was a pita and I still have a bit of drag in use. It does it's job though. No burning of wood.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Dang it! I bought a MJ Splitter last month. Have not yet installed it. Wish I had seen this first!


----------

